# Your stance on how your wife/girlfriend should dress?



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

This might be interesting to hear everyone's opinion I am pretty sure I know what a few of you will say. 

When your married or seriously dating someone do you think it's ok for the woman to wear so something that brings too much attention to her? When your single and going out you dress for attention obviously but when you settle down should you settle down the way you dress?

I think that when a woman dresses for attention that's exactly what she is looking for no? So if that's the case then either something is wrong in the relationship otherwise she would not be needing the attention. 

Also if you go out and your wife/girlfriend is dressed sexy buy classy and other men check her out I strongly believe that's the biggest compliment ever but if shes has half her tits out and a mini skirt do not find that as a compliment if she gets checked out I find that offensive because it feels like to me that they are objectifying her in a sexual manner and if you are with that person you get angry and want to start an altercation V.S. if she is dressed classy and gets checked out I feel she is being checked out because she is beautiful and its a more natural because beauty catches the eye and trashiness catches something else. 

Maybe I am old fashion but that's what I believe where do you guys stand on this? Let me know.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 5, 2020)

I dont know, but I do like to "pants" my wife when we are at the beach, gets a good cheer from the crowd. (Her ass is killer).


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 5, 2020)

classy in the streets and strait hoe bag at home :32 (17):
I let her wear semi sexy stuff at the gym or a nice semi provocative dress to a nice dinner, nothing slutty or too revealing. 
proud of my wife and her body, I also don't hawkeye every man to see if thier looking.
look, dont be a pervert about it. either way I'm going home with her, I'm the one smashing that ass so keep dreaming.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I dont know, but I do like to "pants" my wife when we are at the beach, gets a good cheer from the crowd. (Her ass is killer).



Lol what? Like depants her you mean like we use to do to people when we were young?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> classy in the streets and strait hoe bag at home :32 (17):
> I let her wear semi sexy stuff at the gym or a nice semi provocative dress to a nice dinner, nothing slutty or too revealing.
> proud of my wife and her body, I also don't hawkeye every man to see if thier looking.
> look, dont be a pervert about it. either way I'm going home with her, I'm the one smashing that ass so keep dreaming.



Me and you sir same page.


----------



## graybass (Jun 5, 2020)

This is a really funny subject to me. My Ex-wife always dressed very conservative. Considering she was an early BB NPC champion. Think Cory Everson not todays current big girls. My Whole life I've been playing in bands on weekends 30-50 gigs a year, besides being a full time trainer in a hard core gym. Anyway I constantly busted her balls, I always said come on I'm in the band you need to look like my "Rock Slut" This is a girl who dressed like she just got off the farm, plaid shirt jeans and work boots. With a monster killer body big fake titties and everything. Soooo, One night she come to my gig, packed house, Jersey shore club. I'm already on stage, place is rocking. She walks right up to the front of the stage in Thigh high black leather stiletto boots, Microscopic black leather bootie shorts, A mile of bare midriff, a tiny micro short black leather biker jacket, and a little black choker collar. Her hair was blown out the size of a car, massive nails, makeup, the works. She yell's up to me. "Is this slutty enough for you?" Don't get me wrong I loved it but at the end of my first set I made her go home and change. We only lived a couple miles away. Me and my big mouth! She did make a good point though. I almost shit my pants!
We saved that outfit for nights alone! She did dress a little sexier after that though, just enough.


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 5, 2020)

Her age! My wife sometimes tries to dress like our 18 year old daughter. The problem is she can pull it off! &#55358;&#56620;


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

graybass said:


> This is a really funny subject to me. My Ex-wife always dressed very conservative. Considering she was an early BB NPC champion. Think Cory Everson not todays current big girls. My Whole life I've been playing in bands on weekends 30-50 gigs a year, besides being a full time trainer in a hard core gym. Anyway I constantly busted her balls, I always said come on I'm in the band you need to look like my "Rock Slut" This is a girl who dressed like she just got off the farm, plaid shirt jeans and work boots. With a monster killer body big fake titties and everything. Soooo, One night she come to my gig, packed house, Jersey shore club. I'm already on stage, place is rocking. She walks right up to the front of the stage in Thigh high black leather stiletto boots, Microscopic black leather bootie shorts, A mile of bare midriff, a tiny micro short black leather biker jacket, and a little black choker collar. Her hair was blown out the size of a car, massive nails, makeup, the works. She yell's up to me. "Is this slutty enough for you?" Don't get me wrong I loved it but at the end of my first set I made her go home and change. We only lived a couple miles away. Me and my big mouth! She did make a good point though. I almost shit my pants!
> We saved that outfit for nights alone! She did dress a little sexier after that though, just enough.




Be careful what you wish for lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Her age! My wife sometimes tries to dress like our 18 year old daughter. The problem is she can pull it off! &#55358;&#56620;



My wife can pull off a bunch of shit as well but is that really the way to go? I do not need to be getting into fights when ever we go somewhere I am very territorial.


----------



## Solomc (Jun 5, 2020)

sexy AF 24-7


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

I think my wife is sexy AF 24/7 already.


----------



## German89 (Jun 5, 2020)

I'm a tom boy so... Typically over sized shirts, flannels. shorts, leggings or jeans.

Um...I'm on the fence about this.  

If I want to dress like a slut, I will.  Don't slut shame me.  And don't assume I want to be sexualized either.  

Then the other half of me says, dress like a slut for my guy and thats that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

German89 said:


> If I want to dress like a slut, I will.  Don't slut shame me.  And don't assume I want to be sexualized either.




Right here is the dilemma, I want to dress and look like a slut (You feel like getting some attention) Don't slut shame me or assume I wanna be sexualized either (You do not want the attention while asking for it by the way you are dressed but dont look dont touch) 

You can't have your cake and eat it too, plus makes no sense because if you wanna dress like that how do you expect not to get the attention? If a woman is at a club with her pussy hanging out how the **** will a guy not try to sexualize her? 

I am asking all of this because I might be going overboard with some shit I get mad at my wife about but at the same time sometimes I feel like hey thats asking for a little too much attention and not that I am insecure it's that I  know I can get in a fight I know if I am not there might put her into a situation she does not need to be in and at the same time were married I do not give a **** about about impressing others and if I wanted to do all that I would never get married just would be peacocking all day single.


----------



## Rhino99 (Jun 5, 2020)

This thread needs pics to put in perspective


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 5, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> classy in the streets and strait hoe bag at home :32 (17):
> I let her wear semi sexy stuff at the gym or a nice semi provocative dress to a nice dinner, nothing slutty or too revealing.
> proud of my wife and her body, I also don't hawkeye every man to see if thier looking.
> look, dont be a pervert about it. either way I'm going home with her, I'm the one smashing that ass so keep dreaming.


 my thoughts exactly... only thing i will add is i dont mind if she dresses sexy whilee out with me but if she is going out with her friends i expect her to wear something a lil less revealing. 
  thats not cause i dont trust her but because im not there to protect her. Its a crazy world out there and some crazies think if u dress sexy ur asking for it....the more provocative you dress the more clowns think its an invitation...
  i think there is a fine like between classy and trashy....lady on the streets and a freak between the sheets


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 5, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> my thoughts exactly... only thing i will add is i dont mind if she dresses sexy whilee out with me but if she is going out with her friends i expect her to wear something a lil less revealing.
> thats not cause i dont trust her but because im not there to protect her. Its a crazy world out there and some crazies think if u dress sexy ur asking for it....the more provocative you dress the more clowns think its an invitation...
> i think there is a fine like between classy and trashy....lady on the streets and a freak between the sheets



agreed 100%


----------



## snake (Jun 5, 2020)

All comes down to what you think, believe and are comfortable with. Hopefully most guys have looked around the corner and found the qualities they want in a wife within their GF. 

As for me, my wife does a good job looking classy without looking trampy; very conservative. This works good for me. I am possessive as the day is long and I don't struggle with it. Keep you "You can look all you want, she's going home with me" bullshit. Fuuk that, first glance is free, you're going to pay for the second. 

Jealous, insecure, possessive; call it what you want but like I said, I no longer struggle with my emotions. And if ya take that second glance, you'll have a bit of a struggle of your own to deal with; mainly for air.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Rhino99 said:


> This thread needs pics to put in perspective


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> my thoughts exactly... only thing i will add is i dont mind if she dresses sexy whilee out with me but if she is going out with her friends i expect her to wear something a lil less revealing.
> thats not cause i dont trust her but because im not there to protect her. Its a crazy world out there and some crazies think if u dress sexy ur asking for it....the more provocative you dress the more clowns think its an invitation...
> i think there is a fine like between classy and trashy....lady on the streets and a freak between the sheets




Women do not get that bro... Who is less likely to be a victim a girl dressed normal or one with tits and ass sticking out? Common sense.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

snake said:


> All comes down to what you think, believe and are comfortable with. Hopefully most guys have looked around the corner and found the qualities they want in a wife within their GF.
> 
> As for me, my wife does a good job looking classy without looking trampy; very conservative. This works good for me. I am possessive as the day is long and I don't struggle with it. Keep you "You can look all you want, she's going home with me" bullshit. Fuuk that, first glance is free, you're going to pay for the second.
> 
> Jealous, insecure, possessive; call it what you want but like I said, I no longer struggle with my emotions. And if ya take that second glance, you'll have a bit of a struggle of your own to deal with; mainly for air.




Dude worded my thoughts way better then I ever could have


----------



## German89 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Right here is the dilemma, I want to dress and look like a slut (You feel like getting some attention) Don't slut shame me or assume I wanna be sexualized either (You do not want the attention while asking for it by the way you are dressed but dont look dont touch)
> 
> You can't have your cake and eat it too, plus makes no sense because if you wanna dress like that how do you expect not to get the attention? If a woman is at a club with her pussy hanging out how the **** will a guy not try to sexualize her?
> 
> I am asking all of this because I might be going overboard with some shit I get mad at my wife about but at the same time sometimes I feel like hey thats asking for a little too much attention and not that I am insecure it's that I  know I can get in a fight I know if I am not there might put her into a situation she does not need to be in and at the same time were married I do not give a **** about about impressing others and if I wanted to do all that I would never get married just would be peacocking all day single.



That comment was me being a dick.

#Slutwalk

Might wanna look into that.  Basically it's women arguing that she can wear what she wants and you shouldn't sexualize her.  And then the argument of rape comes up.

From my point of view.  If i don't want guys looking at me, I cover up.  I hate wearing shorts.  If it's leg day at the gym, I wear my daddy shirts, usually a mens xl shirt.  I always have a flannel around my waist because, i want to wear leggings but, I dont want guys staring at my ass.  I'm not there to get even more stares.  


You should be talking to your wife about dress code.  Listen to what she has to say, and come up with a boundary.  If she doesn't want to hear about how you feel.  Drop it.  There should be some mutual respect.


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> My wife can pull off a bunch of shit as well but is that really the way to go? I do not need to be getting into fights when ever we go somewhere I am very territorial.



exactly! I’m to old for that shit.


----------



## TODAY (Jun 5, 2020)

My stance is that it's not my prerogative to decide what she does with her own goddamn body.

I'll gladly give an honest opinion/suggestion if asked, but policing her body isn't something that I have any interest in doing.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

German89 said:


> That comment was me being a dick.
> 
> #Slutwalk
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

TODAY said:


> My stance is that it's not my prerogative to decide what she does with her own goddamn body.
> 
> I'll gladly give an honest opinion/suggestion if asked, but policing her body isn't something that I have any interest in doing.



All opinions are welcomed and considered that's why it is a discussion. 

I think I am blowing this out of proportion because it is not even that bad at all just some things that are worn make me feel a certain way and Snake already put the nail in the coffin for this subject for me so I feel good.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ve never had a stance and have no interest in getting one now.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2020)

I like the whore /stripper look


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I like the whore /stripper look




I was waiting to hear what you had to say and to be honest exactly what I was expecting just disappointed because I was expecting many more sentences and more shock value.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I was waiting to hear what you had to say and to be honest exactly what I was expecting just disappointed because I was expecting many more sentences and more shock value.


im a man of few words these days..I just prefer to be attracted to my gf or wife and pant suits dont do it..Just because she dresses like a whore doesnt mean shes fukkin everyone


----------



## German89 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


>



What?

It's true.

If you want her to dress like a mormon then tell her.  

I'm not every women.  So I cannot speak for her.  But, I'm going to guess.  She will get mad, and throw a fit.  "How dare you!" And tell you where to shove it.  

So you're either going to have to accept the way she dresses.  Or she can meet you half way.  I don't know what your relationship dynamic is.  I don't know how long you've been together.  I don't know anything about your guys' past - And I am not going to tell you what you want to hear. 

If it is too much for you.  You express that to her.  She may be compassionate and understanding.  She may change.  But, you may also have to put your ego aside and understand shes going to wear what she wants to wear.   She doesn't have to feed into your insecurities. 

Someone mentioned, 'she doesn't need to dress all slutty whens he goes out with her girls'.  i absolutely agree.  I'm not going to a sports bar for a drink with my bestie dressed slutty.  I may want to doll up a tiny bit, because thats what us ladies like to do, to feel confident but.... most likely wont.  Backwards hat, daddy shirt, and jeans.  Fukk it we're just there for each other.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 5, 2020)

My wife can dress however she wants.  She's happy with me and I'm happy with her.  If you've seen her IG and her FB you can see she dresses many different ways and it's fine by me.  I'm not jealous and I'm not insecure.  I know my wife is beautiful and she shouldn't have to cover herself.  She fled her country to have freedoms here which she never had there.  I dress the way I like as well and she's comfortable with it.  It's all about being secure, comfortable, and having great communication with your partner.


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 5, 2020)

Let's also be honest... we ALL train to look good and we ALL want everyone to see our hard work which is why we don't wear a tarp when we go out.  You can't sit here and lie and say that's not the case but I say bullshit to that. 

I lift to move mountains but I also enjoy the way I look and who doesn't like having others checking you out, giving you compliments, etc... and if it's ok for you it should be ok for her.  If your significant other works out and busts her ass she should be able to show off her assets without her sign other getting his panties in a wad.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 5, 2020)

been married to my best friend for 23 almost 24 years now..  I don't worry about her wardrobe anymore..


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

I agree with Snake that's what I am going with that


----------



## DF (Jun 5, 2020)

Well, I'm not going to "tell" my wife how to dress or "let" her dress a certain way because I know better.  She is on the conservative side when going out & will only wear yoga pants at home.  I love her in the yoga pants. I tell her she's hot & I'm gonna bite that ass if she gets close enough. :32 (19):


----------



## DOOM (Jun 5, 2020)

None of your ****ing business. Admitting publicly how insecure you are is pathetic!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

DF said:


> Well, I'm not going to "tell" my wife how to dress or "let" her dress a certain way because I know better.  She is on the conservative side when going out & will only wear yoga pants at home.  I love her in the yoga pants. I tell her she's hot & I'm gonna bite that ass if she gets close enough. :32 (19):




yoga pants all she can wear then anywhere she wants I think it’s hot as shit when she has them on as well as well.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

DOOM said:


> None of your ****ing business. Admitting publicly how insecure you are is pathetic!



Alright “DOOM” smh like you know me or if your opinion even mattered to me.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 6, 2020)

Mine dresses very conservative. I wish she would dress a little sluttier sometimes, but I respect her choices. 

Also we're kind of polyamarous and not the jealous types, so I think it's great for her if other guys check her out or flirt with her. Her getting attention makes me happy. It works vice versa for me too.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2020)

I don't care how she dresses. If she dresses like a hoe, I'll treat her like one. If she dresses like a lady, I'll treat her like one. Her demeanor and how she conducts herself determines how I look at and act towards her.

Even a woman who isn't with me will get treated the same way.

Id hope to be treated by my conduct and demeanor as well.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I don't care how she dresses. If she dresses like a hoe, I'll treat her like one. If she dresses like a lady, I'll treat her like one. Her demeanor and how she conducts herself determines how I look at and act towards her.
> 
> Even a woman who isn't with me will get treated the same way.
> 
> Id hope to be treated by my conduct and demeanor as well.



I would treat you like a gorilla and give you a turkey leg so you didn't eat me if i saw you


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 6, 2020)

My ol lady digs attention.  I dig that she can get it.


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 6, 2020)

The absolute love of my life! She is way out of my legal!


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 6, 2020)

A few thoughts on this one, not directed at anyone or only posts above, just pretty much how it is in the BRICK house. 

My wife is smokin.  When she walks into a room the room notices, and there's a long line of guys that would gladly replace me.  This is regardless of what she's wearing, whether it's heels and a mini or sweats.

I've posted this before, I'll leave this here for reference:

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/32532-This-sucks!-Get-it-off-your-chest?p=597945#post597945

She will dress how she wants to dress, I do not "let" her dress in one manner or another nor will I dictate what she can and can't wear.

Having said that, my wife also has a brain and know what's appropriate to wear for the occasion and she would not disrespect herself or me with inappropriate apperal/behavior.  

Also I don't give a sh*t who checks her out or how many times they look.  She gets just as much attention from women too, actually.  When you marry a beautiful woman who spends considerable time I the gym it goes with the territory.  If somebody tries to chat her up or hit on her, and it happens all the time, she'll handle it. She's a big girl (for 5'0").  Your partners loyalty is on her, not the dude trying work his way in.  

And I have seen first hand how she handles it when a guy hits on her and I have to say I almost felt sorry for the dude.  She almost made him cry.  Jealous? Why the fk would I be jealous.  Not up to him, it's up to her.  She's certainly had offers from richer, younger, better looking, better built (maybe), bigger dicked dudes than me, yet here we are, married 18 years.

Do I have insecurities? Of course I do, her last boyfriend was a big black dude.  Here I am with my little white mushroom dick.  Would I voice them to her? Usually not, and in the same way I wouldn't get up in some guy's face for paying  attention to her.  She would actually lose respect for me for disrespecting her fidelity and her ability to handle the situation.   Now, if she asks for my I intervention that's a different story.

I've been told women can't stand insecurity in men.  

Where we live there is no occasion to dress sexy, but when we go on vacation twice a year she will dress so, as appropriate to our environment.  She works hard year round, you don't have a Porsche to park it in the garage.  I still dress like I shop at Walmart cause I don't give a fk about that stuff.  But when we're on vacation I'm to busy checking her out and trying to manage my chubby in public to give a rats ass who's checking her out.  

Something else to keep in mind.  I'll bet every single man o  this board has checked out some gal who was dressed provocatively.  Any chance that was someone's wife or girlfriend?  Ah, it's all good until it's your wife or girlfriend who's getting checked out....

Again, just some thoughts I had reading this thread during 9 hours of sedating for colonoscopies today.  So if this is a ramble, 
re-read the previous sentence.  Nine long, fking hours of endless colons......


----------



## Solomc (Jun 6, 2020)

snake said:


> *Jealous, insecure, possessive; call it what you want but like I said, I no longer struggle with my emotions. And if ya take that second glance, you'll have a bit of a struggle of your own to deal with; mainly for air.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> this is me when the tren kicks in....


----------



## white ape (Jun 6, 2020)

I let my wife dress however she wants. Always let all my girlfriends do the same. I know at the end of the night they are coming home with me so what's the issue?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> A few thoughts on this one, not directed at anyone or only posts above, just pretty much how it is in the BRICK house.
> 
> My wife is smokin.  When she walks into a room the room notices, and there's a long line of guys that would gladly replace me.  This is regardless of what she's wearing, whether it's heels and a mini or sweats.
> 
> ...



Always gotta come in and drop some knowledge shit lol


----------



## German89 (Jun 6, 2020)

white ape said:


> I let my wife dress however she wants. Always let all my girlfriends do the same. I know at the end of the night they are coming home with me so what's the issue?



Wife.  And Girlfriends.

Interesting.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2020)

Mines is a moose. Put the tarp on baby


----------



## white ape (Jun 6, 2020)

German89 said:


> Wife.  And Girlfriends.
> 
> Interesting.



haha. Former girlfriends. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## 2CentsWorth (Jun 6, 2020)

Ding!! Ding!! Ding!!
We have a WINNER!!

Spot on Bricks...


----------



## 2CentsWorth (Jun 6, 2020)

WTF is 'Let'???
Like women/ppl are possessions?? 

I guess your wife/gf 'Let' you too??

I 'Let' my dog go outside, but my wife chooses to do or not... based on her desires. She doesn't ask me unless she is doing something personal for me... and its the same for me. 

We are together because we choose to be and no other reason. We have great communication and we share and advise each other of our plans and schedules... we also make plans together... date night stuff and etc.

Ppl can be very controlling, but its a slippery slope. A relationship can go south when you go from friend and lover to dad/mom/parent. I've seen it happen way too many times... and i sure as **** hated it when women tried to control me. Adios senorita!!


----------



## simplesteve (Jun 6, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> View attachment 9950
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looked like charlotte flaire there for a second. Congratulations man. Although giving someone a congratulations for having a hot woman feels weird and comparable to giving a high five for winning a stuffed animal out of a claw machine.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 6, 2020)

2CentsWorth said:


> WTF is 'Let'???
> Like women/ppl are possessions??
> 
> I guess your wife/gf 'Let' you too??
> ...



I totally get what you're saying and would normally agree, but I've come to learn over time that some relationships thrive in power and control scenarios and that what I think is healthy isn't always what works for everyone else.

Yeah I cringe personally when I hear someone say "I let my wife" but then I remember that there have been times when my wife of 15 years and I have played those games and acted like that with each other as an experiment, and maybe even had some fun along the way.

My point is, there are a lot of different types of relationships in this world. As long as people are happy in them, that's what matters.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> I totally get what you're saying and would normally agree, but I've come to learn over time that some relationships thrive in power and control scenarios and that what I think is healthy isn't always what works for everyone else.
> 
> Yeah I cringe personally when I hear someone say "I let my wife" but then I remember that there have been times when my wife of 15 years and I have played those games and acted like that with each other as an experiment, and maybe even had some fun along the way.
> 
> ...



maybe by saying let i led you guys down there wrong path what you said here is spot on 

me and my wife love each other and we both have shit that pisses us off and we both chose not to do certain shit to keep the other person from being pissed off 

if she wants to she can do what ever she wants and I do a lot of shit different when she don’t like something she’s wearing shorter shorts and a strapless bra no I don’t care 

I should of never said shit to start this smfh


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> maybe by saying let i led you guys down there wrong path what you said here is spot on
> 
> me and my wife love each other and we both have shit that pisses us off and we both chose not to do certain shit to keep the other person from being pissed off
> 
> ...



It's ok man! And here you're pretty safe, but on some forums having an opinion about how your wife dresses would start a shitstorm hahaha.

Good topic, brings up some interesting stuff.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> It's ok man! And here you're pretty safe, but on some forums having an opinion about how your wife dresses would start a shitstorm hahaha.
> 
> Good topic, brings up some interesting stuff.



I still stand with snake lmao bricks brought up many good points and the way he handles it is great and I wish I can be like that.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2020)

lol choose your words wisely around here Bobby


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol choose your words wisely around here Bobby



Sorry didn’t know this was sensitive body building underground.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Sorry didn’t know this was sensitive body building underground.



for real it can be, some people cannot fukkin wait to put thier strong opinion up lol.
while I respect each person's opinion and can understand/agree with some of them, I do know what you meant in your original post and wouldve never took it in a million years that you treat your wife like a dog and only "let her" do what you bid, lol.
to each thier own.
maybe try not to argue with each comment brother


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I would treat you like a gorilla and give you a turkey leg so you didn't eat me if i saw you


 I don't like turkey. Throw me a nice pair of legs on even a mediocre female and I get all gigity lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> View attachment 9950
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You are pretty ugly lol 

Seriously though. Thats some manly shit putting your wife on a pedestal like that especially on a board consisting of over 90% guys. Good on you.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 6, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Her age! My wife sometimes tries to dress like our 18 year old daughter. The problem is she can pull it off! &#55358;&#56620;



Ditto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> for real it can be, some people cannot fukkin wait to put thier strong opinion up lol.
> while I respect each person's opinion and can understand/agree with some of them, I do know what you meant in your original post and wouldve never took it in a million years that you treat your wife like a dog and only "let her" do what you bid, lol.
> to each thier own.
> maybe try not to argue with each comment brother




I don’t like to argue I like to read opinions maybe adapt some if my mind has been changes by them. 

I also don’t like being labeled by some of my comments. Maybe I need to word shit better but yeah for sure i didn’t mean that I just wanted to see how others felt and obviously there were both opinions and then Bundys lol 

Guess I’m insecure cause I don’t want men staring at my wife’s ass or tits smh if I had a 12 inch dick and wore tight pants I guarantee she would not want me wearing them


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> You are pretty ugly lol
> 
> Seriously though. Thats some manly shit putting your wife on a pedestal like that especially on a board consisting of over 90% guys. Good on you.



At the same time though not talking shit or stirring shit up you can’t say way out your league man cause that shows your not appreciating what you have to offer. I’m happy you love your girl and you think she’s hit and all that but you always have to value your self man what if she leaves or what ever you have to have faith in your self and believe in your self be greatful and happy but don’t undervalue your self.


----------



## snake (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I still stand with snake lmao bricks brought up many good points and the way he handles it is great and I wish I can be like that.


This is my point, Bricks and I are at 2 different ends of this but it works for him and his wife as it works for my wife and I. I know Bricks has a great relationship with his wife, I know that for a fact. It's all in the way both parties see it within a relationship; there is no right or wrong answer here.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

snake said:


> This is my point, Bricks and I are at 2 different ends of this but it works for him and his wife as it works for my wife and I. I know Bricks has a great relationship with his wife, I know that for a fact. It's all in the way both parties see it within a relationship; there is no right or wrong answer here.



I just reread my post and never once did I say “LET” I asked where people stand on this man this has been eating me lol this all went down a bad rabbit hole of me getting attacked


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I just reread my post and never once did I say “LET” I asked where people stand on this man this has been eating me lol this all went down a bad rabbit hole of me getting attacked



you want your answer read my reply, and bricks. done deal.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

Lol bobby it wasn't even you it was white ape that said "let my wife"


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol bobby it wasn't even you it was white ape that said "let my wife"



lmao Jesus thank you it was fvcking killing me all day


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Lol bobby it wasn't even you it was white ape that said "let my wife"



good man, should be an investigative reporter lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> lmao Jesus thank you it was fvcking killing me all day



It was killing me watching you go down in flames bro!  LMAO

Look at white ape, he doesn't even give a ****. That is model ego we should all strive for.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

lol poor Bobby


----------



## DOOM (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I don’t like to argue I like to read opinions maybe adapt some if my mind has been changes by them.
> 
> I also don’t like being labeled by some of my comments. Maybe I need to word shit better but yeah for sure i didn’t mean that I just wanted to see how others felt and obviously there were both opinions and then Bundys lol
> 
> Guess I’m insecure cause I don’t want men staring at my wife’s ass or tits smh if I had a 12 inch dick and wore tight pants I guarantee she would not want me wearing them


See you are a insecure bee-otch!


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

DOOM said:


> See you are a insecure bee-otch!



Welcome back


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> lol poor Bobby



Dont fukin coddle him!


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2020)

DOOM said:


> See you are a insecure bee-otch!



Dear jimmy, next time you call Bobby a nasty name you’ll have to have a time out in the corner.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Dont fukin coddle him!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Dear jimmy, next time you call Bobby a nasty name you’ll have to have a time out in the corner.



I wonder if he even works out or just trolls forums all day


----------



## white ape (Jun 7, 2020)

Sorry you took all the heat for me! All I meant to say is that my wife dresses how she wants to. I don’t say anything about it. Even if I did she would just ignore me. Just like how I ignore her when she says I have too many flannel shirts or that I dress like a red neck.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

white ape said:


> Sorry you took all the heat for me! All I meant to say is that my wife dresses how she wants to. I don’t say anything about it. Even if I did she would just ignore me. Just like how I ignore her when she says I have too many flannel shirts or that I dress like a red neck.



Its all good I’m still confused but what ever made my day go by faster lol


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Dear jimmy, next time you call Bobby a nasty name you’ll have to have a time out in the corner.



I like timeouts


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

white ape said:


> Sorry you took all the heat for me! All I meant to say is that my wife dresses how she wants to. I don’t say anything about it. Even if I did she would just ignore me. Just like how I ignore her when she says I have too many flannel shirts or that I dress like a red neck.



If you ever need to get rid of some flannels. I'm ya gal


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

DOOM said:


> See you are a insecure bee-otch!



Lol you gave me a negative reputation point? Smh Who says bee-otch? Maybe 12 year olds in the 90’s  certainly not a political since major in 2020.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Lol you gave me a negative reputation point? Smh Who says bee-otch? Maybe 12 year olds in the 90’s  certainly not a political since major in 2020.



only totally secure, put together, college educated men say beeotch, duh!


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> only totally secure, put together, college educated men say beeotch, duh!



I went to college.  I don't say that word.  I'll just call you a kunt - take it however you wish.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> I went to college.  I don't say that word.  I'll just call you a kunt - take it however you wish.



Just bytch is fine he should of went with that Kunt would not fit the message he’s trying to relay


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> I went to college.  I don't say that word.  I'll just call you a kunt - take it however you wish.



clearly I was being sarcastic....


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> only totally secure, put together, college educated men say beeotch, duh!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


>


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> clearly I was being sarcastic....



Lmao gibz you should know by now. Anything I post is just to humor myself


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Lmao gibz you should know by now. Anything I post is just to humor myself



why you selfish? Humor everyone we all wanna laugh


----------



## bubbagump (Jun 7, 2020)

My fkin brain hurts.....


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> why you selfish? Humor everyone we all wanna laugh


not my problem.


----------



## white ape (Jun 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> I like timeouts



and spanking


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

white ape said:


> and spanking



I dont know how to respond to this.  So many thoughts come to my mind.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


>


 Lets see what 62 280lbs looks like big talker. Lmao!!


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2020)

DOOM said:


> LetÂ’s see what 6Â’2 280lbs looks like big talker. Lmao!!



Dear Jimmy,

I’m so proud that you stopped calling Bobby names. I’ll put a sticker on today’s calendar. 

I will still have to report that you have trouble getting along with others. 

Here is what a 6’2 280 person looks like. 

Yes Jimmy, you may squeez my biceps


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Dear Jimmy,
> 
> I’m so proud that you stopped calling Bobby names. I’ll put a sticker on today’s calendar.
> 
> ...



Your mullet looks best here <3


----------



## German89 (Jun 7, 2020)

DOOM said:


> LetÂ’s see what 6Â’2 280lbs looks like big talker. Lmao!!




Are you MF Doom?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Dear Jimmy,
> 
> I’m so proud that you stopped calling Bobby names. I’ll put a sticker on today’s calendar.
> 
> ...


hes a flyers fan..All I have  to say about that..Philly is New jerseys toilet


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> hes a flyers fan..All I have  to say about that..Philly is New jerseys toilet



Tisk tisk, teacher is from inner city Philly. Everybody knows NJ is really just East Philly. 

IIRC the Flyers played the USSR and the Ruski’s quit because the game was too violent and they were getting beat up. 

Only thing more vicious than a Russian is a Philadelphian


----------



## DOOM (Jun 7, 2020)

DOOM all capitals no trick spelling!


----------



## DOOM (Jun 7, 2020)

You look great bro. Just the way I would expect the moderator of a steroid forum to look like.
Though your jimmy conspiracy theory is way off.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2020)

Jin said:


> Tisk tisk, teacher is from inner city Philly. Everybody knows NJ is really just East Philly.
> 
> IIRC the Flyers played the USSR and the Ruski’s quit because the game was too violent and they were getting beat up.
> 
> Only thing more vicious than a Russian is a Philadelphian


east philly my ass..


----------



## DOOM (Jun 7, 2020)

I’m actually from the west Philadelphia. No such thing as east philly, lol that’s Camden NJ. A beautiful city!! Lol


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2020)

DOOM said:


> I’m actually from the west Philadelphia. No such thing as east philly, lol that’s Camden NJ. A beautiful city!! Lol



Yes, that was the joke. 

I’m from west philly as well.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 7, 2020)

Im joking i like philly my brother went to temple.Its a very tough are


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

idk why i want a cheesesteak all the sudden...


----------



## DOOM (Jun 7, 2020)

Listen I’ve got NO beef with anyone on this forum. I said something that offended Bobby and he went on the offensive, thus starting a war of words. IMO it’s nothing more then that and I am done with stirring shit up. Time too move forward.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 7, 2020)

My sister went to Temple. I went to Villanova. Philadelphians are some of realist people you will ever meet. Our unsavory reputation is a badge of honor!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

you came off wrong for sure, redeem yourself and move on. its all good.


----------



## DOOM (Jun 7, 2020)

Your right, I did and I apologize.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

DOOM said:


> Your right, I did and I apologize.



good man. and welcome to the board. lot of good people here.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

Spend a few hours with my son and miss all this smh


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

German89 said:


> Your mullet looks best here <3



Damn you I’m 6’1 280 I have a long way to go


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 7, 2020)

I want my wife to dress as slutty as she can and i love the attention.  It’s been 7 or 8 years since she was i shape enough to show anything though.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

I'm a big fan of ur new avi Bobby


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm a big fan of ur new avi Bobby




wonder why smh


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> wonder why smh



because black lives matter


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I want my wife to dress as slutty as she can and i love the attention.  It’s been 7 or 8 years since she was i shape enough to show anything though.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> because black lives matter



oh boy you seen what’s happening by the White House? Wonder if it’s going to stay peaceful there is a lot of people


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> oh boy you seen what’s happening by the White House? Wonder if it’s going to stay peaceful there is a lot of people



I stopped paying attention, I just cant anymore bro.
I hated people before this, now?...


----------



## Joliver (Jun 8, 2020)

If she dresses like a hooker, I'll just work out shirtless at the gym, and wear newborn sized under armour shirts at my work gym. Magically the hooker clothing doesn't reappear. That medicine is apparently pretty bitter. 

I'm not a guy that pretends I'm lucky to have some woman. I generally feel they are lucky to have me.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 8, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I stopped paying attention, I just cant anymore bro.
> I hated people before this, now?...



I’m trying to stop paying attention very hard but it’s not that easy for me


----------



## chandy (Jun 8, 2020)

i agree with a lot of people here. like if you start seriously dating or u marry someone. it is all nice and dandy to show off and show your girl off. while not having everything out to actually see. keep is some what classy. aint no one coming up and putting dollar bills into ur outfit


----------



## German89 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Damn you I’m 6’1 280 I have a long way to go



Why you always getting mad at me for maaannn?  I didn't do shit!


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 8, 2020)

German89 said:


> Why you always getting mad at me for maaannn?  I didn't do shit!



??? Wtf lol I meant that comment for Jins picture 

I have never gotten mad at you


----------



## German89 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> ??? Wtf lol I meant that comment for Jins picture
> 
> I have never gotten mad at you



LOL. Stop being a mad kunt


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 8, 2020)

German89 said:


> LOL. Stop being a mad kunt



insecure mad kunt get it right please


----------



## German89 (Jun 8, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> insecure mad kunt get it right please


Yeah.. karen!!!

fukin, get it right! ggoosssshhh can't you do anything right?  ::Eye roll::


----------



## Solomc (Jun 8, 2020)

German89 said:


> Yeah.. karen!!!
> 
> fukin, get it right! ggoosssshhh can't you do anything right?  ::Eye roll::




i spit my coffee out... :32 (18):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 8, 2020)

German89 said:


> Yeah.. karen!!!
> 
> fukin, get it right! ggoosssshhh can't you do anything right?  ::Eye roll::



[url=https://imgbb.com/]
	
[/URL]

I missed this one? Movie quote?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 8, 2020)

When I bring my wife out to dinner, I bring an empty coffee can with me and put it on the table. My can is usually filled with dollars by the end dinner because people feel bad for me for having to be seen out in public with her. I usually get enough to tip the waitress.

I like when she dresses slutty at the bar. Horrified dudes jump out of the way in disgust, and I have a clear shot to the bartender and my next High Life.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Joemarine (Jun 10, 2020)

As slutty as possible. When we go out I like there to be enough cleavage that her areolas can easily be seen


----------



## white ape (Jun 11, 2020)

Joemarine said:


> As slutty as possible. When we go out I like there to be enough cleavage that her areolas can easily be seen



pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 11, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> When I bring my wife out to dinner, I bring an empty coffee can with me and put it on the table. My can is usually filled with dollars by the end dinner because people feel bad for me for having to be seen out in public with her. I usually get enough to tip the waitress.
> 
> I like when she dresses slutty at the bar. Horrified dudes jump out of the way in disgust, and I have a clear shot to the bartender and my next High Life.




Is how I like my women. Fat and ugly.  Is lot easier with my insecurity issues.


----------



## grind4it (Jun 12, 2020)

I prefer mine to dress like a dirty ho. If they insist on respectable, short skirts and short shorts. If they won't do that I drop em like a hot rock


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2020)

apparently there's a different opinion between men who are married and men who are dating, which is cool i get it.
you want a woman who wants to be sexy and classy, slutty af at home, period, or at least I do


----------



## ATLRigger (Jun 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> apparently there's a different opinion between men who are married and men who are dating, which is cool i get it.
> you want a woman who wants to be sexy and classy, slutty af at home, period, or at least I do


I used to be jealous and desire a classy lady in the public.  Now I like hanging out with sluts and I like being seen with them too. 
Also, I can pull girls nowadays that were way out my league 10 years ago. 
People change.


----------



## Trump (Jun 12, 2020)

My wife dresses how ever she likes, all this I allow her this or don’t mind this on this occasion is pathetic


----------



## Massacre (Jun 12, 2020)

The hotter the better.


----------



## Big Mikey (Jun 12, 2020)

She should dress however she wants.


----------

